# Increase egg content or water?



## lcb-grad (Nov 5, 2003)

The dough I make has become too stiff to be usable anymore. The change that caused this is the hi-temp milk powder I had to switch to. Decreasing the milk powder content is not an option (only 43 grams). Would you increase the egg content or water content to compensate for this?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Going in blind, I would add more liquid ie: water.
Although, you should not add liquid after a dough is formed.


----------



## lcb-grad (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of info there. It is a doughnut dough. I hand make over 2 gross 6 nights a week. And this different milk powder threw me for a bit of a loop.

So you would increase the water content instead of the egg content. Thinking about it, that does make sense. Adding more egg would make the doughnuts brown far too quickly when they hit the hot oil.


----------

